# Dead in here



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I looked back a few years ago and there was a lot more life on here. Now its pretty dead since all the XXXXX Nazis have driven off so many people


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Blockade (Sep 10, 2007)

I made the same observation to a moderator yesterday. I don't have a "bad attitude," but I hate to see this forum dwindling to nothing, just as the pheasant season kicks off. Here's what I wrote yesterday to a moderator, slightly edited:

I visit this site regularly, sometimes logged in, sometimes not. I respect a private site's right to set and enforce whatever rules it wishes to set and enforce. However, I want to provide you my opinion, that this site -- or at least the Pheasant portion -- would be far more valuable to your advertisers and to your viewers, if you allowed references to places.

I have watched the debate for years, so I understand the reason for the decision not to allow it. But it strikes me as allowing a few folks to wag the tail of the dog. Notice that there's been no activity on the pheasant thread for the past couple of days, except for the one reasonable question by the new guy about pheasants around a certain place. The locking of that thread echoes with the firm sentiment of the pheasant forum and its few remaining active posters, that feels a lot like, "We don't want outsiders." I happen to be one of those outsiders, and it seems from activity levels that others, like me, are voting with their feet on how they see this policy.

Ultimate Pheasant Forum doesn't have the same restrictions -- it appears to have grown in popularity and readership in the same time that NODAK Outdoors has so carefully policed its policies. The sportsmen who visit that site are usually fairly careful not to give away specific hunting locations. As it turns out, self-interest is a powerful policeman. On the other hand, you get a better feel for crops, the habitat, and the birds from that site than you can by visiting NODAK. Yes, there are some other moderately interesting things to talk about on a hunting site, but what people really want to know is, "Where'd you go, and how'd you do there?" Not just, "How'd you do?"

It saddens me to see this site -- or at least the Pheasant portion -- dwindling downward. I presume that the decision you have made is one you don't plan to revisit, maybe because certain advertisers buy into the "no internet scouting" mantra that a few have yelled more loudly than the other side. Internet sites, however, are by their nature national, or at least regional, in readership. You might be surprised at the number of people like me who would otherwise be faithful followers of your site, but have turned away because of hostility toward people who want specific information about specific areas. One is made to feel guilty for wanting that information on this site. That's no way to attract readers, or ultimately advertisers.

Back to where I started -- it's your site, and you have every right to run it as you please. You have some faithful followers with strong opinions about "outsiders" who try to do "internet scouting." But I believe that's what internet sites are for. I claim no special right to North Dakota's hunting assets, having only begun hunting here 4 years ago. I think it's a great State, but I think an attitude that's hostile to more information-gathering about that State, and its regions and counties, does more harm than good for everyone involved.

Anyway, I'm not really expecting a change; I just want you to know that there are those of us out here with a different opinion, who are losing interest in this site in favor of those with a more open view toward the exchange of information. If the goal is to cater to local interests, then you're on the right track. I just wish that weren't the goal.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

In general, I agree with you. Believe me, I understand the issue of internet scouting, but I think some common sense should come into play. If I am willing to share my experience in a certain area I think I should. If I thought of it as a secret spot I certainly wouldn't share it. I love this website and still try to frequent it regularly, but my usage/contribution has gone down 80% I bet in the past 2 years. In the past, I have shared many of my general vacinity spots with people and even a couple of specific spots when people asked because I have also received that advice. I can remember getting information from Dick M. years ago and djleye as well. Part of the fun for me is finding new spots and it is nice to know if you even bother heading to a "general" area or not. If anyone wants to share spots (give and take) or meet up for a hunt with a fellow nodakoutdoors person feel free to pm me.


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I also hardly do more than browse the pages. I am an avid bird hunter with a 2 yr old dog and when I asked questions in that forum I recieved good responses. However I don't post in the pheasant,deer or coyote anymore. It seems totally rediculous that people can't discuss whatever they want if they wanna share a spot so be it. I also live in Fargo and if any locals wanna get together for sum hunting feel free to pm me.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

I was wondering when someone was going to speak up about this. I'm a member the Ultimate Pheasant Hunting site too and I must say, the tone is much better there. Internet scouting......uh, on UPH every town in KS get mentioned at one time or another. Great Bend, Salina, Norton, Hays, Liberal, Hugoton, Larned, Concordia, Scott City, Colby, Pratt, Mcpherson, Greensburg, or Beloit...all of these places are mentioned and I imagine that spreads pressure out a bit. KDWP's report leads to more "hotspotting" than that forum does. The guys there are helpful and the culture is welcoming. I only come here when I want to see someone *****ing up a storm. When I'm in a bad mood I'm entertained by all of the stuffy Northerner attitudes and comments (stay away BS basically). Well NODAK, keep driving them all away please b/c we like to have them at UPH oke:

Oh, just to get under your skin a bit, I'll share a bit of specific info that EVERYONE IN THE PHEASANT HUNTING WORLD ALREADY KNOWS. Mott, ND has more birds than anyplace I've ever been to........now my post can be deleted b/c I gave away the big secret. :eyeroll:

What does it mean when someone says they hunted around Mott and did well? I'd assume that means within 50-100 miles in any direction. I might also assume that they're going to end up getting a hotel in Mott instead of another town if they're internet scouting only. What they'll learn when they get there is that they can harvest a rooster anywhere in SW ND. Some will move to the areas with fewer birds and less pressure, some will fight the crowds just for a chance at seeing a multiple bird flush. Others will understand that most of that area is pay to hunt and they'll go to SE ND. Is there only one town to hunt around in SE ND?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It might be slow on the pheasant forum because it's too hot for dogs, bird numbers are down in parts of the state (like at my house  ), the cover is like triple canopy jungle, and corn is up yet + the sloughs are plumb full. But you know, when it freezes up and we get a touch of snow......we're going to get even. :sniper:


----------



## timk (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry for all the fuss. I am from out of state and looking for a new area in N.D. to hunt pheasants. I did not know the rules of the forum. Only looking for a little info. Thanks


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Anyone who posts their best spots is an idiot anyway. Why not let some one say "hey i saw a lot of birds arund the XXXXXX area this summer??? I guess the few resident jerks wil have it there way. They live in ND and dont want ANY out of state hunters.thats why they are so hostile


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Half the fun is finding new spots to hunt and figure out anyway. And in some counties more than 1/2 of the CRP went into cropland so res are looking for new spots too. It's no secret in ND that the best phez range is S of I-94 & from the Coteau west. So go where there is the least pressure and you will have the most fun. :beer:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

kgpcr said:


> Anyone who posts their best spots is an idiot anyway. Why not let some one say "hey i saw a lot of birds arund the XXXXXX area this summer??? I guess the few resident jerks wil have it there way. They live in ND and dont want ANY out of state hunters.thats why they are so hostile


Awesome attitude! That makes us what you here even more!!! :wink:


----------



## Kdj2002 (Oct 25, 2010)

I was raised in ND and lived a total of about 30 years there. I come back each fall to hunt my same spots. I have no interest in scouting for new areas using this or another internet form. But it is interesting to hear if birds are up or down in certain parts of the state. That is the healthy balance on UPH. Here you just get sarcasm about hunting in Pembina. So that is why i use UPH and visit here infrequently.


----------



## Blockade (Sep 10, 2007)

KDJ, you make the point I tried to make, but I didn't do as good a job. Most of the NR hunters (and probably many in-state hunters) have committed to their area of the state, if not to a particular county or town, long before the season opens. But the fun of a forum like this is hearing how others have done, and where they did it. When we come in early November, we'll be headed to the same place we went last year, because we know the area, but I'm still interested in how the hunting is statewide. And I'm most likely to hear about that on some other forum.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You have no clue how many internet scouters there are, the rule is a sound idea.... although its more aimed at waterfowlers

No one stops any of you from PMing you spots


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

I seriously doubt anyone is sending specific info on hunting areas to anyone else....a few references to a town or general area is harmless. i will likely stick to my known haunts, but as many have said, it's good to hear how others are doing. no need for paranoia....UPH is a very friendly site. :beer:


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Bobm if you are that stupid to put your spots on the net it really does not matter as you have shown everyone anyway and it is now over run with hunters


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

kgpcr said:


> Bobm if you are that stupid to put your spots on the net it really does not matter as you have shown everyone anyway and it is now over run with hunters


Must have missed something.Don't see where Bob put his spots on here.But there probably are some dummies out there who do.Which is why it isn't allowed here.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

timk said:


> Sorry for all the fuss. I am from out of state and looking for a new area in N.D. to hunt pheasants. I did not know the rules of the forum. Only looking for a little info. Thanks


Not to worry, this happens about every year. I have been on this site since it started. I have relatives in ND and I hunt in the SE part of the state. Hunting pheasant almost anywhere below 94 is good. Like any hunting some places are better than others, half the fun is finding these places. Welcome to the site! :beer:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Blockade said:


> I made the same observation to a moderator yesterday. I don't have a "bad attitude," but I hate to see this forum dwindling to nothing, just as the pheasant season kicks off. Here's what I wrote yesterday to a moderator, slightly edited:
> 
> I visit this site regularly, sometimes logged in, sometimes not. I respect a private site's right to set and enforce whatever rules it wishes to set and enforce. However, I want to provide you my opinion, that this site -- or at least the Pheasant portion -- would be far more valuable to your advertisers and to your viewers, if you allowed references to places.
> 
> ...


The obvious has been just stated. I agree wholeheartedly and don't participate here much anymore because of the rules. My choice, but If someone can not have a friendly discussion about bird populations in general (not talking x,y coordinates) then I think you are restricting too much. JMHO. I agree if someone actually wants to give their honey holes out to the public than that's their prerogative, but do it in a PM. As far as bird populations in general throughout the state I see no harm. It certainly hasn't affected UPH forum.

I know the moderators will not agree, but if the seemingly slow Pheasant forum continues, it might be a wake up call.

For what it's worth.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

The reason it is DEAD IN HERE - people are tired of the same old over done arguments.

This one started out with a general comment and moved to Internet Scouting, soon I am sure to be followed by an extended ***** session on NR's. The need for a few people to twist and hijack threads to their pet issue is putting the rest of us off.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Centerfire said:


> The reason it is DEAD IN HERE - people are tired of the same old over done arguments.
> 
> This one started out with a general comment and moved to Internet Scouting, soon I am sure to be followed by an extended b#tch session on NR's. The need for a few people to twist and hijack threads to their pet issue is putting the rest of us off.


Yep thats me *****in about NRs....

but then according to this thread I'm stupid so maybe...


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

KEN W said:


> kgpcr said:
> 
> 
> > Bobm if you are that stupid to put your spots on the net it really does not matter as you have shown everyone anyway and it is now over run with hunters
> ...


Ken
again if you are dumb enough to do it well then you are not to bright. They have also showed and told everyone about your spot so who cares if it gets posted here. If you are not posting your spots why should you care about some one posting theirs?? if i post a spot how does that impact you?? It doesnt. Just a few locals who hate out of state hunters. Thats all it is plain and simple.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Can't figure this out????Don't you think if someone is dumb enough to post a spot it might affect others who hunt there?Why would anyone like to have their spot posted by someone else and then get there and see it overrun by RESIDENTS or NON-RESIDENTS?

Why do people like you have to make this a res-nonres issue???It isn't.You obvioulsy can't see the wall right in front of you. :eyeroll:

Besides,until the owner here changes the rules,why do guys like you insist on constantly complaining????It is what it is.Until then, use PM's.


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't get it either.

Some may argue using the name of the town is vague enough...it's not like they are giving out coordinates to the very spot. I try to refer to region (SE ND for example) when I discuss anything.

The rules are what they are. The comparison to UPH can be made. I'm a member of both and each has it's pros and cons I feel.

This site frowns upon me stating my website which is non-competing to NoDak - UPH allows me to have it within my signature. I'm just a new pheasant hunting blog merely trying to get more exposure. I even wrote an article about one of the sponsors of this site and I don't dare try to share it here.

I've been on a number of fishing forums as well...Lake of the Woods has a number of reefs and hot spots. Just saying "5-mile" was hot this past weekend is vague enough. If the entire reef was good that weekend, it was rare...usually only one side of it typically was and the fish move around...so "you should have been there yesterday". Just my comparison I have to go off right now. In the case, you have no idea if the guy was using a #9 Shad Rap or worm harness.

I'm also new to this forum and trying to understand all the rules still...granted I could probably find the rules. So until then, I just go with the flow...if the Mod feels it's inappropriate, I'll understand when my post (or parts of it) are edited. I also don't believe the non-residence hunters should take it personal that this is aimed at them specifically...it's not! I was born/raised a NoDaker...moved to MN for 10 years and happy to be back in my home state now enjoying the freedom of hunting when I want. It just really stinks that we can't help out out-a-staters a little bit if they have targeted a town/area they'd like to try for any advice. I feel that is a huge reason of why any hunting/fishing forum exists. Its others helping others. I can honestly say that I would not be upset if I gave another hunter (res or nr) a coordinate to my spot and when I got there, he was out there hunting before I was. This state is big enough and plenty of birds around. There is too much selfishness and greed going around. uke:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

free speech isn't free anymore, someone is always imposing their will on others, in the interest of "fairness"..... uke:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

The admin could tell why and how this rule came into effect and put this puppy to bed! I have no problem with it but some do. I get lots of good information without knowing the town/township that is good or bad pheasant hunting. Places that are good one day might not be the next. They may be in the cattails one day and the trees the next, crp the next. Weather means as much as anything. The general area is sufficient SE-SW. I am very mobile and have talked to a lot of nice people in ND by looking them up and asking permission. I don't try to stop farmers in the field to talk unless they are already at their PU or leaving the field and seem to have time to talk. And you can usually tell!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No reason to put this to bed.....everyone that wants to contribute information can PM.Or is it that some don't know how to PM?What more do some of you want???This rule is working just fine.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

there are no roosters on main ave in oakes right now. i will scout alco out because i have to out there and buy more candy for my students for halloween....because i ate it all


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

beer


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

:2cents: 
I have slowed down on my posts. For no particular reason other than time constraints. Too much on my blue plate. Mostly, the non res sentiment is coming from the folks in fargo and it makes me laugh. The folks out in the part of the country I know dislike them more than they dislike the "blue plates" So, enjoy your hunt I am too. I am also enjoying my moose!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Of course...those evil bastages from FARGO. Hated by all! :rollin: North Dakota's 'big city'. LMAO!


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

Ugh...yeah that age old 'reputation' of Fargo hunters...

I hate to say that I once had that same view but now that my job has brought me here (Fargo) I can probably be viewed as one of them...karma! I just hope that my ethics and small town roots are enough to hold me out of that classification. oke:

Really!?!?! I'm not even really sure where that negative stigma ever came from. I guess all it takes is one bad apple. What do you do?

Neil


----------

